

Philip Wadler: Faith, Evolution, and Programming Languages - primodemus
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Faith-Evolution-Programming-Languages

======
sambeau
I am one of the lucky people to have been taught Functional Programming by
Philip Wadler back in the 1990s. He's a brilliant, funny lecturer. This quirky
talk is very similar in style to some of the lectures he gave me in 1st year.

~~~
agumonkey
Did he dress the same too ? That's some epic ending

------
sordina
I wish I could get a foothold on natural-deduction. I feel that it would be
great to have an intuitive understanding, but at the moment all I can see is
symbolic manipulation.

~~~
currywurst
I'm a beginner in logic, but I understand that the beauty of a deductive
system is that you can reduce a proof to just symbol manipulation. Logic is
"establishing truth by calculation" !

You can assume that given so-and-so deduction rules, whatever I can derive
from a set of axioms by applying them "makes sense" .. pretty cool !

